# Craftsman 109-20630 Lathe Issues



## oldschoolcane (Nov 29, 2016)

I've had this lathe for a couple of years, bought it as a light duty lathe for small projects and because I was in an apartment for awhile and couldn't get my larger lathe out. So, I finally set it up found a motor to use with it, replaced the old belt with a V belt, added a switch and now while running the chuck wobbles? Measured the rotation of the chuck and its fine but the spindle appears to be bent slightly. How much of a job is it to replace the spindle?

Tim


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 29, 2016)

I only owned one of these for a very short period of time (got it free from a relative).  These machines are simple so the spindle is relatively easy to change.  You would need to find a replacement.  I'm not sure if they are still available from  Home Shop Supply http://www.homeshopsupply.com/parts.html 

Parts manual can be found here: http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/2112.pdf

Only you can be the judge of how much money and time you want to invest in an AA lathe.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 29, 2016)

All of the manuals and drawings for the four basic AA models known to be available online (7 files) is in our DOWNLOADS.  Some have been at least partially cleaned up.  Look under Atlas/Craftsman/AA.  I don't know the odds of finding an unused replacement spindle these days.  A slightly modified drawing of the spindle is in the Weightman drawing file in Downloads, along with drawings of several other parts.


----------



## pollardd (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Tim,
I wouldn't assume the worst until you have proven it.
How much "Wobble" are we talking about.  Do you have a dial indicator you can use to measure it?
Take the chuck off and measure the run out (wobble) on the spindle.  Perhaps make sure the morse taper is nice and clean then put a live center in there and measure that.

I originally thought my 3 jaw chuck was stuffed.  I pulled it apart carefully marking the position of things so I could put it back the same way.
Cleaned it right out and with just a touch of oil put it all back together again.
This fixed a lot of my problem but not all.  So I removed the backing plate from the chuck and put it back on the spindle and gave it just a light clean up on the flat faces.
Even if the spindle is slightly bent the backing plate should always go back in the same place and run true.

This solved the problem and the run out was not measurable after that.

In the good old days as an apprentice we used to always skim a live center after putting it in the spindle to make sure it was perfectly true before turning between centers.

If you do take the spindle out put it on two Vee blocks, one on each end.  Put your dial indicator in the middle and turn the spindle around by hand.  If it is bent you should see it on the dial.

Good luck and keen to hear how you go.
David.


----------



## master53yoda (Nov 29, 2016)

oldschoolcane said:


> I've had this lathe for a couple of years, bought it as a light duty lathe for small projects and because I was in an apartment for awhile and couldn't get my larger lathe out. So, I finally set it up found a motor to use with it, replaced the old belt with a V belt, added a switch and now while running the chuck wobbles? Measured the rotation of the chuck and its fine but the spindle appears to be bent slightly. How much of a job is it to replace the spindle?
> 
> Tim


.   
The spindle is the weak link on these lathes,    I had one for a number of years and didn't have any issues with it but i didn't try cutting heavy cuts etc.  The spindle is only 1/2 inch so you need treat it accordingly.   This is a vendor on  Ebay that makes parts for these lathes as well as others,  I'm not connected with him.

Art B

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-109-lathe-spindle-1-2-20-solid-/371715451584


----------



## pollardd (Nov 29, 2016)

WOW only 1/2 inch. I can see how that would bend easily.
Depending on where it is bent you might be able to straighten it.
Or make one?

I see from the parts manual above it says it is a 0 (zero) morse taper.
And from the Pic on ebay he doesn't put the morse taper in.  (Just an observation)
It would be a feature lost but probably make the spindle a bit stronger without it.

David


----------



## oldschoolcane (Nov 30, 2016)

I did take the chuck off to measure the spindle, the chuck itself seems fine but it appears the spindle is off. I don't yet have a dial indicator yet but used another tool to gauge this but not measure it. David - the spindle is half an inch and its hollow. I originally bought this lathe online as light duty lathe to learn on while my larger Atlas lathe was in storage, now that I have a shop and space to use the larger lathe I am just debating whether to put $115 more into the lathe with a new spindle? The run out is slight but noticeable and if I can't use it for most projects then maybe I'll part it out and focus on the larger machine instead. I am also concerned if I replace the spindle then a bushing will have to be replaced etc? The 109 was shipped to me originally by UPS which damaged it in the beginning as the seller failed to pack it correctly, so I am wondering if the lathe was dropped and that damaged the spindle, hard to say I guess.
Thanks.


----------



## master53yoda (Nov 30, 2016)

Have you checked the adjustment on the front bushing,  it has a thrust washer and adjusting nut right behind the front bearing block, if that nut is loose you will have play in the spindle which could look like a bent spindle.    The check it push the spindle from on side to the other there should not be any noticeable play,   the rear bushing isn't adjustable but you typicality can see when it is bad.   If you have another lathe just make a new spindle for it if needed.

Art B


----------



## pollardd (Nov 30, 2016)

Depending on how much the run out is can you trim back the chuck backing plate to allow for the run out?  As the chuck  is screwed on it should always go back in exactly the same place on the bent spindle?  It will depend on how much meat the backing plate has on it and how bad the runout is.
I also notice that the spindle on ebay is not hollow so you would loose the ability to put a long bar through the spindle unless you drilled it out. (You'd still loose the number zero morse taper)
If you have your larger lathe going as Art says why not try and make yourself one.  This is what lathes do, make parts for other machines. 
David


----------



## oldschoolcane (Dec 1, 2016)

David & Art, last night I checked the adjustment on the front bushing and it seemed okay. Have had my Atlas lathe in storage for a long time, I bought it just before I went through a divorce, moved and didn't have room to get the machine out. Got remarried and we have room for the bigger lathe now. I think its finally time to get it out and put it to use, its been a long road.


----------



## pollardd (Dec 1, 2016)

Been there done that   Good luck with the new one!  I find you do get better at picking after a couple of goes.
My (new) wife now says "Your a genius" when I make some part for a broken thing on the farm. 
"How do you know how to do that?" is another popular question.  From a former life is usually the answer.
David


----------



## oldschoolcane (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks David, my new wife is pretty understanding of my workshop and the tools! It'll be great to get the Atlas out of the crate its been in for about 5 years, I've moved this machine 3 times. Bought it from a farmer originally, was setting in a barn and hadn't been used for years. Always wanted one, will be great getting it cleaned up and working again.


----------



## pollardd (Dec 2, 2016)

Post before  during and after shots people love that stuff here!
The hardest bit is remembering to take the before shots as we are all usually keen to get into it especially after waiting so long to start.


----------



## oldschoolcane (Feb 6, 2017)

With the Craftsman 109 lathe, I am wondering how hard is it to replace the spindle? I am somewhat mechanical but I definitely have my limitations. Has anyone had any experience doing this?


----------



## dontrinko (Feb 14, 2017)

Replacing the spindle should be easy unless something is gauled. Look at it and you will see . One thing that is not obvious is that the pully's  have a set screw in the middle pully that will have to be loosened.  Don


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't have any actual experience with the AA lathes.  But would hazard a guess that the set screw in the spindle cone pulley isn't a set screw.  It's the oil plug for the spindle bushings.  Remember that in back gear, the pulley must spin faster than the spindle.  On the Atlas lathes it is a common occurrence for some previous owner to have forced the oil plug on down in contact with the spindle, damaging it.  There may, however, be a set screw in the back gear assembly near the front of the headstock.  Download the appropriate manual from the Atlas/Craftsman/AA Category in DOWNLOADS.  If you haven't used DOWNLOADS before, read the instructions in the sticky area at the top of this forum.

Study the headstock parts drawing.  It appears that you would first remove the gear from the left end of the spindle.  Then remove the split collar just to the right of that from the spindle.  Then I think that the spindle will pull out of the front of the headstock.


----------



## oldschoolcane (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you, both. I sure appreciate all your advice. I am going to give this a try.

Tim


----------



## BrianT (Feb 19, 2017)

oldschoolcane said:


> With the Craftsman 109 lathe, I am wondering how hard is it to replace the spindle? I am somewhat mechanical but I definitely have my limitations. Has anyone had any experience doing this?


I have removed the spindle numerous times on these 109 lathes, it is fairly easy.  Just know there is a small woodruff key between the spindle and planetary gear assembly.  Often the gear gets stuck on the key due to a burr or the key is slightly damaged from use, once the key is out it all comes out easily.


----------

